#  Vorstellungen >   Da bin ich :-) >

## selfheal

Hallo zusammen,
habe gerade in einem anderen Forum die Einladung von dem Forumsgründer entdeckt und bin ihr direkt gefolgt.
Nachdem ich vor 4 Jahren an einer fiesen Krankheit erkrankte, krempelte ich mein Leben gänzlich um.
Ich war schon immer esoterisch angehaucht, aber seit meiner Krankheit, die mich gänzlich außer Gefecht gesetzt hat und mir bis heute keiner sagen konnte, was ich eigentlich hatte, habe ich mich mehr und mehr mit Gesundheits- und Krankheitsthemen auseinandergesetzt, die hauptsächlich außerhalb des Bereichs der Schulmedizin liegen. Mein persönliches Steckenpferd ist die Organ- und Symptomsprache. Aus der kann man ziemlich treffsicher die wahren Krankheitsursachen erlesen. Und wenn man dort analysiert ist man ganz schnell mitten in einer Lebensberatung. Und die habe ich mir mittlerweile - nach mehreren Ausbildungen - zum Beruf gemacht: eine ganzheitliche Lebens- und Gesundheitsberatung. Außerdem habe ich eine Ausbildung zur Prana-Heilung absolivert. Als Prana-Anwenderin fungiere ich als Kanal für die universelle Energie - anders als Reiki - ohne Körperkontakt, ich arbeite dabei in der Aura und in den Chakren. Wer mehr darüber wissen möchte, der frage - ich beantworte gerne, was ich kann :-) 
So, und nun bin ich hier, um mich schlauer zu machen, aber auch um mein Steckenpferd anzuwenden ... wenn's gewollt wird ... Für mich ist es immer wieder eine Herausforderung, mit Schulmedizinern über Alternativmethoden zu diskutieren und ich finde es immer wieder erfrischend, dass viele von ihnen nicht mehr so verbissen bei ihrer, ihrer Meinung nach einzigen, Heilmethode verbleiben ;-)
So, genug Worte - wer mehr wissen will - ... fragt ;-)

----------


## Lilly

Hallo selfheal
na, endlich hat sich noch ne Prana-Anwenderin hierher verirrt...kam mir schon vor wie ein Alien....  :Grin:  
Ja, mein "Hobby" ist auch die Organsprache, da kann man wirklich enorm vieles erfahren...und helfen... 
schön, daß du es zu deinem Beruf gemacht hast.

----------


## selfheal

Dankeschön:-)

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo selfheal  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Herzlich willkommen hier in unserer mitlerweile wachsenden und nicht mehr so kleinen Runde  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut: ds_cut: 
Freue mich, dass du zu uns gefunden hast 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## selfheal

Danke Michael - ich freue mich, hier zu sein  :Zwinker:

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Selfheal, 
ein herzliches HALLO in unserer bunten Runde!  :shy_flower:  Du bringst ja ein interessantes Wissen mit hierher!

----------


## Locin32

Hallo Selfheal!    :hearts_mouth:  lich Willkommen!
Ich habe interessiert gelesen was Du beruflich machst,was meinst Du mit Organsprache?
Ist das,dass gleiche was auch der Heilpraktiker macht?Irisdiagnose,Zungendiagnostik?
Erkläre mal bitte was Du da genau machst. 
Vielen lieben Dank
Locin32

----------


## Monsti

Servus Selfheal und herzlich willkommen! 
Welche der vielen "fiesen" Erkrankungen hast Du denn? 
Auch ich bin esoterisch angehaucht, allerdings wirklich nur angehaucht.  :Grin:  
Liebe Grüße aus dem schönen Tirol von
Angie

----------


## selfheal

> Hallo Selfheal!    lich Willkommen!
> Ich habe interessiert gelesen was Du beruflich machst,was meinst Du mit Organsprache?
> Ist das,dass gleiche was auch der Heilpraktiker macht?Irisdiagnose,Zungendiagnostik?
> Erkläre mal bitte was Du da genau machst. 
> Vielen lieben Dank
> Locin32

 Hallo Locin32,
ist nicht so einfach, kurz zu erklären, was ich mach ;-)
Also die Organsprache benutze ich zur Analyse. Ich berate als Gesundheitstherapeutin, aber wenn man bei der Gesundheit anfängt, ist man doch ganz schnell mitten im Leben...
Die Organe sind symbolisch dem psychischen Befinden zugeordnet. Man kennt aus dem allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch z.B. "mir kommt die Galle hoch" - wenn man besonders wütend ist. Menschen mit Galle-Problemen schlucken gerne den Ärger runter, sie sind sich des Ärgers bewusst, können ihn aber nicht nach außen transportieren = äußern. Dies als Beispiel. 
So verwende ich auch die Traumdeutung und ich arbeite mit Karten - als innere Bilder.
Alles klar ;-)
Frage, ich antworte gerne :-)

----------


## selfheal

> Servus Selfheal und herzlich willkommen! 
> Welche der vielen "fiesen" Erkrankungen hast Du denn? 
> Auch ich bin esoterisch angehaucht, allerdings wirklich nur angehaucht.  
> Liebe Grüße aus dem schönen Tirol von
> Angie

 Hallo Angie,
heute habe ich nix mehr ;-) Damals konnte mir keiner sagen, was ich hatte. Ich habe die Konsequenz gezogen: meine Arbeit aufgegeben und mich neu orientiert. Heute weiß ich, dass ich auf dem "falschen Weg" war, deshalb wurde ich krank... ;-))

----------


## Obelix1962

Hallole  :howareyou_4_cut:  
Hallole  :nice_day_cut:  
Ja sacke Zement noch e mol  
Hallole  :x_hello_3_cut:  
I hoff dir g'feld des .net  :c_love_puter4:  
Welles?  :crazynew3:  
O frog doch net so bläd.  :Huh?:  
Ha, des Patientenfragen.net  :my_world_cut:  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## selfheal

> Hallo Selfheal, 
> ein herzliches HALLO in unserer bunten Runde!  Du bringst ja ein interessantes Wissen mit hierher!

 Schade, dass es keinen nickenden Smiley gibt ;-) Den würde ich jetzt gerne nehmen ;-))
Danke dir :-)

----------


## selfheal

@ Obelix 
?? Du heißt mich willkommen ?? Oder net? ;-)

----------


## Obelix1962

Scherz ein ! 
"FRAU" (warscheinlich kurz vor der Brille)  
Achtung ! * .* <== Punkt net 
Scherz aus ! 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## StarBuG

selfheal, wenn du möchtest kannst du gerne mal einen Beitrag über Organsprache im Forum Alternativmedizin schreiben.
Ich denke, dass es einige nicht kennen aber viele interessieren wird  :Zwinker:    :m_yes:   :yes_3_cut:   :yes_2_cut:   :congratulations_2b_cut: cut: 
Ein paar nickende Smilies gibt es schon, aber ich gebe zu, in der Masse einen passenden zu finden, ist nicht immer einfach  :Zunge raus:

----------


## selfheal

Danke für die Smiley-Tipps - ich hab sie noch nicht alle gefunden ... *mal suchen geh* 
Okay, ich schreib was - offline und komm dann wieder...

----------


## Nick

Hi bin auch noch ganz frisch hier, aber auch von mir herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß!  :howareyou_4_cut:

----------


## selfheal

> Hi bin auch noch ganz frisch hier, aber auch von mir herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß!

 Danke :-)))
Das gleiche wünsche ich dir auch :-)

----------


## Küken

Auch von mir noch ein verspätetes halli hallo 
und herzlich willkommen hier   :nice_day_cut:  
Lg Küken

----------


## selfheal

@küken 
Dankeschön :-)) *wink*

----------

